# Omnite!



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

Any practitioners here? 

(No, not the Pokemon!)


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

:idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

The martial art of Logan's Run!


----------

